# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Πρόβλημα με 3M  MP8770

## nikolaras

O βιντεοπροβολέας δεν βγάζει το πράσινο χρώμα, κάποιος μου είπε ότι φταίνε τα πανελς.
Δεν βρήκα πουθενά τέτοια πάνελς.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει ; :Sad:

----------


## lepouras

Νίκο δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθά αλλά από το μανιουαλ λέει ότι όντως έχει 3 διαφορετικά (ένα για κάθε χρώμα).
http://www.hollywoodstudiorentals.co...755_Manual.pdf
δες πρώτα τις ρυθμίσεις μην έχει ξερυθμιστει τίποτα και αν όντως φταίει και δεν βρίσκεις ρώτα τους με ένα μαιλ(κάτω κάτω έχει και τα μαιλ που μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις)

----------


## nikolaras

> Νίκο δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθά αλλά από το μανιουαλ λέει ότι όντως έχει 3 διαφορετικά (ένα για κάθε χρώμα).
> http://www.hollywoodstudiorentals.co...755_Manual.pdf
> δες πρώτα τις ρυθμίσεις μην έχει ξερυθμιστει τίποτα και αν όντως φταίει και δεν βρίσκεις ρώτα τους με ένα μαιλ(κάτω κάτω έχει και τα μαιλ που μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις)


Δεν μπορώ να μπω στο μενού, τα κουμπάκια είναι νεκρά, όχι όλα, μερικά δουλεύουν μερικά όχι.....

----------

